# Report Spammers!



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

Due to the 180 second wait, its becoming hard to catch spammers by reporting their posts. People often end up reporting the same post multiple times since may report the same thing and waste their 180 second quota.

So I am starting this thread exclusively for reporting spammers.

Just name the spammer here (link to his user info) so that us mods can delete their threads and posts and ban them.

We will remove the user report once the spammer is dealt with.



*GUIDELINES TO REPORT:*​ *
1. DO NOT REPORT NON-SPAM POSTS* like discussion of something illegal, etc. That kind of stuff is rare enough to be reported normally using report button. Besides, you don't want to offend any member by publicly reporting him.


*2. *I suggest *keeping a tab on whichever forums you visit often*. For example, a gamer can keep track of his favourite gaming forum, a FOSS guy can keep track of the open source section, etc for quick reporting.

*3.* State the user name and *link to his user info page* instead of listing user's threads. Since same guy can have many posts, this will save time for us by having to open just one tab in browser.

*4.* *Don't reply to spam threads - this is a serious warning.* This way I can delete only ALL of his posts and his threads vanish. If you reply, the thread will not have spam but your post will remain, making it look ugly indeed.

*5. READ THIS:* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80780
It can be helpful in identifying spam, but don't try to be over smart and mark genuine stuff as spam. Besides, that kind of spam is fast disappearing.

*6. Don't expect* instant action. Mods are also humans. But rest assured, the delay won't be over 24 hours because most of us come online daily.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2009)

I'll keep a tab on the gaming section, as that is where I frequent the most.

Just to be clear, does this include advertising threads as well?


----------



## amitabhishek (May 13, 2009)

MHG, Its a duplication kindly delete my post.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=115554


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

Yup. But not ads from non-spammers (maybe an ordinary member like yourelf or myself advertising his forum). For that use the report button.

This is exclusively for chain spammers or guys who register only to spoil this forum.



amitabhishek said:


> MHG, Its a duplication kindly delete my post.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=115554


Done!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2009)

Then let's get to work. 

Thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=115013
User ID: inter78

Thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=113584
User ID: electrobay

Thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=113227
User ID: Julis

Thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110050
User ID: TANK

Thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109562
User ID: jingeger


----------



## Coool (May 13, 2009)

Awesome thread! You rock Metalhead


----------



## amitabhishek (May 13, 2009)

This guy comes from nowhere and starts reviewing anything and everything on Earth. Looks like a suspected spammer. Take a call.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76549

EDIT: And this one

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76735

MHG, You have some job at you hand !


----------



## rhitwick (May 13, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=115558
lemon39


----------



## confused (May 13, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=75706
he seems to be udayrana's partner in crime


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Then let's get to work.
> 
> Thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=115013
> User ID: inter78
> ...


Dude, I said post link to user's page not his thread.

Nyways, action under way


----------



## rhitwick (May 13, 2009)

BenDodone
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76753


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> BenDodone
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76753


done everything till here.
*
Updated guidelines. READ THEM ALL UP.*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 13, 2009)

Moderator ka pehla ball par pehla chaka(Good thread buddy,we needed something like this).

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1110838#post1110838
Username:logocornercom


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Moderator ka pehla ball par pehla chaka(Good thread buddy,we needed something like this).
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1110838#post1110838
> Username:logocornercom


aur tera pehala ball par wide ball.
sale rules ko padhke report kar yaar.
dikhta nahi hai kya ?
user ka naam ko link kar. uske thread ko nahi 

edit: done.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 13, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> aur tera pehala ball par wide ball.
> sale rules ko padhke report kar yaar.
> dikhta nahi hai kya ?
> user ka naam ko link kar. uske thread ko nahi



HEHE! Ruk dursa ball par tujhe bold karuga.!!
Read Rules!! HAHA


----------



## rhitwick (May 13, 2009)

Ldjan
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76771


----------



## amitabhishek (May 13, 2009)

^^^ You beat me on this one dude. I was about to report this...

I am realizing that removing spam is like shaving no matter how much you shave next morning you have to do it all over again !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

^^Welcome to mod world.
Now Raaabo is quite busy, hence the plugin install might take some time.

Done BTW.


----------



## rhitwick (May 13, 2009)

Bexyscierry
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76757


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 13, 2009)

I wonder why Spammers are like hell after Programming Forum.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76757
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76714
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76609


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

^^I wonder the same.

DONE BTW.

So is this thread proving effective in controlling more spam or not ?
I may need another mod to take over from 16/5/2009 to 23/5/2009 (end points included) since I am going away on vacation to a place without internet.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 13, 2009)

Another spammer! WTF! And again Programming Forum!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76706


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

Done...


----------



## Coool (May 13, 2009)

one more
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76784


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

done


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

funny thread.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 13, 2009)

Regarding the thread may I suggest to you MHG that you should flag those posts whom you have dealt with? Replying with Done is OK but it may lead to confusion if there are too many Reports all at once.
Maybe you should edit the report post with DONE? Or maybe just delete the report post just to keep the thread clean?
Just a suggestion.


----------



## rhitwick (May 13, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Maybe you should edit the report post with DONE? Or maybe just delete the report post just to keep the thread clean?
> Just a suggestion.


+1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Regarding the thread may I suggest to you MHG that you should flag those posts whom you have dealt with? Replying with Done is OK but it may lead to confusion if there are too many Reports all at once.
> Maybe you should edit the report post with DONE? Or maybe just delete the report post just to keep the thread clean?
> Just a suggestion.


When I reply done, I mean all above posts (above my post that is) are done.

Editing takes time.

Do you know that all reported posts go to special threads each in a special section which need to be locked each time they are dealt with ?

Thats soooo damn time consuming when the no. of complaints gets high.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2009)

Link: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=75945


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Link: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=75945


done...


----------



## Coool (May 13, 2009)

This thread gonna get 1000s of replys with-in 10 days


----------



## amitabhishek (May 13, 2009)

Dude you are doing terrific work; keep it up!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 13, 2009)

Coool said:


> This thread gonna get 1000s of replys with-in 10 days



Sure! No doubt!


----------



## confused (May 13, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76801


----------



## confused (May 13, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76467


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 13, 2009)

I wonder how long would you keep doing this mundane task. Anyway kudos to you. (not to mention thanks)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76835
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76824
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76823
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76804

And each of the again from Programming Forum


----------



## thewisecrab (May 13, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?find=lastposter&f=59
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76467
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76801
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76783


----------



## confused (May 13, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76467


----------



## rhitwick (May 13, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76851
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76683


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 13, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76683
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76851


----------



## confused (May 13, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76325


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 13, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76862
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76851
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76850


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 14, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76455
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76862
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76824
HARDCORE PORN!!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=115633


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 14, 2009)

Done ALL.

@Liverpool_Fan: I am going to do this till Anorion does something to block spam, which ought to take maximum one week. Then I can lock this thread and laugh at how much spam was there in just a few days...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 14, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76242


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 14, 2009)

Done before you reported it


----------



## rhitwick (May 14, 2009)

ImAClown9 said:


> And let me make things easy for you.
> Thats my user id -
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76326


So, is he going to be banned or not??

Here are more...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76999
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76974
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76988


----------



## confused (May 14, 2009)

ImAClown9 said:


> NO.
> 
> Thats why.
> Thanks for the information.
> What a n00000bish mod this place has got.


whats noobish about that??? i mean in any case he isnt gonna be online. so now atleast someone else can be made a mod to take his place btw, when did bots start growing brains?


----------



## rhitwick (May 14, 2009)

@MHG, this thread of urs will work only if U r handling it. It seems people are not reporting SPAM posts and only posting here (I'm may be wrong, just a guess). 
You r making a new habit, which most of active user here are following. Now, if u r absent or leave this forum, and MODs forget/don't visit this thread...
Well u can imagine. 
Well, think about it....


----------



## kalpik (May 14, 2009)

^^ I feel the same. But if MHG thinks he can handle it, nothing like it! Ill try to pitch in from time to time, but tbh, its much easier to track the reported section.


----------



## sam_1710 (May 14, 2009)

Here you go... 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76987


----------



## sam_1710 (May 15, 2009)

another one .. : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=77025


----------



## thewisecrab (May 15, 2009)

Eww...Pron 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=115722


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 15, 2009)

done 'em all.

I'm closing this thread tonight till I come back. If some mod wants to take over, he can open this thread.

If this thread is closed, get back to normally reporting posts.


----------



## mahesh (May 15, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=77087


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 15, 2009)

done


----------



## geek_rocker (May 15, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=115763
Username: ROTOAROULKY

I used the report button as prevalent in other forums and notified the other members that the thread is REPORTED. I didn't know the system here; hope you'll excuse me, mods.


----------



## kalpik (May 15, 2009)

done.


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2009)

geek_rocker said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=115763
> Username: ROTOAROULKY
> 
> I used the report button as prevalent in other forums and notified the other members that the thread is REPORTED. I didn't know the system here; hope you'll excuse me, mods.


Don't worry u've done nothing wrong...
Reporting SPAM isn't a sin in any forum


----------



## thewisecrab (May 15, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=73352


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 15, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=77203

*MHG's update: done till here and thread closed.
wish me luck for tomorrow's exam 
use report button from now onwards.
*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2009)

Thread opened again.
Continue reporting you guys!

BTW, a certain feature in the spam delete function was fixed. Now, with just one spam post of a spammer, I can delete ALL his posts AND threads and ban him with a single click (4 actually but just simple ticks).


----------



## mahesh (May 25, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=78736


----------



## Naveen.S (May 25, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Thread opened again.
> Continue reporting you guys!
> 
> BTW, a certain feature in the spam delete function was fixed. Now, with just one spam post of a spammer, I can delete ALL his posts AND threads and ban him with a single click (4 actually but just simple ticks).


Isn't there any One-touch Ban & Clean option? Its just a single click.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 25, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?find=lastposter&f=59
Spammer posting po.rn


----------



## Hitboxx (May 27, 2009)

Here's a request: Please DON'T REPORT spam *threads* from _PROGRAMMING_ and _EDUCATION_. They're the daily hunting grounds and are implied and hence reports for the obvious will clog down the Reported Posts section.

However, if you find a spam *post* inside a thread there, push in the report button. The rest of the forum report status stays normal.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 27, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?find=lastposter&t=116876
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?find=lastposter&t=116877


----------



## Pragadheesh (May 27, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=78918


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2009)

done all


----------



## rhitwick (May 27, 2009)

Hitboxx said:


> Here's a request: Please DON'T REPORT spam *threads* from _PROGRAMMING_ and _EDUCATION_. They're the daily hunting grounds and are implied and hence reports for the obvious will clog down the Reported Posts section.
> 
> However, if you find a spam *post* inside a thread there, push in the report button. The rest of the forum report status stays normal.


Does that men we are not supposed to report threads from that particular section.
DO u guys by default check dat section??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Does that men we are not supposed to report threads from that particular section.
> DO u guys by default check dat section??


He said not to use REPORT BUTTON for that section since its FULL of spammers anyway.
We get 3 spams per hour minimum in those sections. 

BUT anyway, Hitboxx please confirm.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, that is what I meant, Programming and Education are hotspots for spam (no idea why), and will mostly regularly monitored by some mod, so I don't think there is a need to report threads from those sections as the reports run into pages and the other spam reports run away at the bottom sooner than you think.

So, don't report threads from them, atleast until they fix the spam filter mess.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2009)

ghost at rest said:


> Isn't there any One-touch Ban & Clean option? Its just a single click.


There is. But it keeps getting b0rked every other day. Now its gone once again. 

Anyway, ours still needs you to specify reason for ban, duration of ban, whether to physically delete or leave behind a deleted message, etc.

Link to your plugin and I will be more than happy to make some admin install it under gun-point.


----------



## rhitwick (May 30, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112173
This whole thread can be deleted.


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2009)

Why so much spam in fight club...
Programming and education is now getting less attention...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 31, 2009)

Lol .. I just deleted a thread which was advertising ejaculating dildo ..    .. 

@Gautham Delete as spam has been fixed ..?? Too bad I was searching for all posts by the users, selecting them and then deleting .. Lemme try it on any new spam that comes...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 31, 2009)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Lol .. I just deleted a thread which was advertising ejaculating dildo ..    ..
> 
> @Gautham Delete as spam has been fixed ..?? Too bad I was searching for all posts by the users, selecting them and then deleting .. Lemme try it on any new spam that comes...


it gets fixed and b0rked every other week.
so logically speaking it will be fixed today (sunday) tomorrow (monday)


----------



## kalpik (May 31, 2009)

I just wasted 40 minutes deleting spam and closing the reported threads. I really dont know how long i can keep up with this!


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 2, 2009)

*thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=79936


*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=117511


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 2, 2009)

@mods and admins (well, u might already know it) I found this about SPAM.
*www.stopforumspam.com/
and
*www.stopforumspam.com/apis
and this
*www.stopforumspam.com/downloads/
*www.stopforumspam.com/spamdomainsandips
Will it be any help to you??


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 3, 2009)

*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=117568
*thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?find=lastposter&f=50


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 3, 2009)

kalpik said:


> I just wasted 40 minutes deleting spam and closing the reported threads. I really dont know how long i can keep up with this!


Because this is not the way to handle spam, you were suggesting some spam filter for vbulletin.. what abt that ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 3, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?find=lastposter&f=10


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 4, 2009)

^^err... why are you reporting existing regular forum members as spammers ?

And why is this thread so inactive ? I had to hunt around all corners for spam. A little help in reporting the spammers here will be appriciated


----------



## Joker (Jun 4, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^err... why are you reporting existing regular forum members as spammers ?


a spambot was the last poster in the forum id 10....thats y he posted that link. now i m the last poster in forum id 10, that link will lead to my profile.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 4, 2009)

^this is called suicide
or SPAM PHAIL
or "A bail mujhe mar"
etc...


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 4, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?find=lastposter&f=50


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 4, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?find=lastposter&f=50


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 5, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?find=lastposter&f=65


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 5, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?find=lastposter&t=117787
Is someone even banning/cleaning up what I'm posting?


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Check This Out
The Education Forum is full of spam

Name:SuchShark
Link: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80372

Name: megavseller
Link: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80371


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Names And links

Name:Appelpopisors
Link:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80413

Nameoormissarbag
Link:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80412

Name:Assotrody
Link:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80368

Name:snubbed
Link:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=42994

Name1142622
Link:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80249


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Most of Them are Viara Advertisers.


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Name:Hydayemaimb
Link:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80414
Reason:Posting Porn


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Name:trumanlincon
Link:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80335

Are you really going to take Action against all of them or this thread is just Chit-Chat?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 5, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80445


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Name:getmixerer
Link:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80439

Name:NASIns
Link:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80445

Will TDF Do something about this?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 5, 2009)

Done all till above post.



Crazykiller said:


> Name:trumanlincon
> Link:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80335
> 
> Are you really going to take Action against all of them or this thread is just Chit-Chat?


  Dude, WTF ? Do you think I'm running this thread for chit-chat purposes ?
Its designed to root out spammers more effectively.


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Why get angry??? I just said so because Most of The Threads I reported earlier in day were there even after 5 Hours and i know MODS are HUMANS.

The thing is just 1 MOD active at this thread is not much use. At least 2-3 MODS should check this Thread regularly

Another Spammer

Nameeepeaphemyiith
Link:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80454


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Name:Mareagreelpiz
Link:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80457


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 5, 2009)

done


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks

Did you remove that offensive picture in "Hindu Baby Thread"?


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Name:Maoelryy
Link:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80464


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

NAME:Heertoomb
LINK:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80462


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Name:Sandrotrend
Link:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80473


Plz ban them quick


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Name:hijk769
Link:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80408


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Where are you Metalhead Gautham ?


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Name:gg33333
Link:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80471

Where are you Metalhead Gautham ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 5, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=117934


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 6, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80514


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 6, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80552
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80551


----------



## hullap (Jun 6, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=52269


----------



## Aspire (Jun 6, 2009)

Name:OLGerald
Link:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80505


----------



## Krow (Jun 6, 2009)

NAME : hijk769 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80408


This Prick has been posting World Of Warcraft cheap rates... "You'll be very happy!!!" kinda BS!!! Ive found him/her! O great MOD, may you be the Nailer and may he be Nailed!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 6, 2009)

Name:hijk769
Link:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80408


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 6, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118043


----------



## Aspire (Jun 6, 2009)

Name:Wredssils
Link:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80585

Where is Metal


----------



## Krow (Jun 6, 2009)

erroraxiaghs
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80635

Gariafilmonline
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80630

vonaabifaft
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=80628


----------



## Krow (Jun 7, 2009)

topt578
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=74997


----------



## kalpik (Jun 7, 2009)

Since the captcha is fixed? I think we dont need this thread anymore.. What say MHG?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Since the captcha is fixed? I think we dont need this thread anymore.. What say MHG?


Guess so. But lets first get the HUGE list of reported but not locked threads in the reported section cleared.

And we don't know for sure if the:

1. CAPCHA
2. Blocking links/images/newthreads for users with post count < 10
3. Other blocks

are truly fixed or still hemi-b0rked.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 7, 2009)

Reported threads already closed


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

This thread gets moved to somewhere safe then 

>>>>Teh_Lock_Zone<<<<


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

This thread gets moved to somewhere safe then 

>>>>Teh_Lock_Zone<<<<


----------

